# What do you think? V-CUBE 7



## TimMc (Jul 3, 2008)

Did you recently purchase a V-CUBE 7 and are currently playing with one now?

If so, what are your thoughts on it?

Tim.


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Jul 5, 2008)

I've had the 7x7 for 24 hours now and solved it about 25 times, overall it's a great puzzle, although I've had a piece pop about once per solve, and I think it's partly due to my bad alignment, and should be less frequent in time.

First ever solve 34 mins, currently averaging 16 mins. What kind of times are being seen out there? I'm a first time 7x7 solver.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 5, 2008)

Well i got about 16 minutes as well first time i timed myself and btw ive never done a 7x7 solve. Heres my breakdown: 11-4-1 (All in minutes)

As you can see i suck at centers, if they were cut in half i would be alot faster, i will be aiming for something like this in the next couple of days: 5-3-1


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 5, 2008)

I did an average of 5 and got ~20 minutes, but now my PB is 13. I think I'll be able to work it down to sub 10 in the next week.

It popped the first time I solved it, but now I have a better feel of it and I can usually tell when the rows are slightly misaligned before I turn it. So...I guess I use the option that it popped on me but it's still a great product? All my fast cubes except the 2x2x2 pop occasionally, so I don't know why that's an option.


----------



## Malachai (Jul 5, 2008)

I've had mine for 2 days now and have solved it 7 times. My times are horrible (28-32 minutes) but my 3x3 time is up at 44 secs on average (100 solve average), so I'm not really an authority on the subject yet.

The 7x7 is nice, if you make sure the rows are aligned you're good to go. I haven't popped any pieces yet. It's very smooth considering how many internal pieces there are. By contrast, the v-cube 6 is horrible, requiring the internal guides to "snap" into place before any perpendicular rows can be turned. My 6x6 (got it at the same time as the 7x7) has locked up a few times, and I've popped pieces more than once over the course of 10 solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm happy to see most normal people (which leaves out people like Dan, Michael, and Erik) are fairly slow on 7x7x7 to begin with. My best time is just under 13 minutes; I started around 23 minutes. I hope I can get under 10 minutes in the next week or so. My 7x7x7 turns beautifully. I've had several pops, which is my only complaint with it. It's almost always an outer x-center that pops, and they often go flying across the room when they pop! But it is really a wonderful cube overall, and my favorite cube ever to solve.


----------



## Jack (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to say that the cube is pretty amazing. My first timed solve was 9:02, and my record now is 7:06. It doesn't pop very much at all, but I think that the ones that usually pop for me are the centers next to the outer x ones (are those the oblique ones?)


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 6, 2008)

My new record is 10.16.02 minutes, i think im doing ok since i haven't really gotten into the computer solving


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 6, 2008)

my record is only 14:32 x.x i have small hands and centres last gimme a headache..hehe


----------



## bodom (Jul 8, 2008)

I like it. Mine is a little stiffer than Mike's, but within time, it'll smooth itself out. I haven't timed myself yet. The centers are a killer for me so far.


----------



## Squircifer (Jul 10, 2008)

received mine yesterday, I rather likes it a lot. I am not really into the whole speed thing as of yet, so I have not had it pop on me yet-- I can not copmplain at all about the cube. I bought the 7X7 and do not regret spending the money on it. I am still thinking about getting the 6x6, but after readinf a few opinions on it, I may wait till I have the extra cash laying around to burn.... eventually I will buy one, who are we kidding here?


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 11, 2008)

^haha 
i will get one eventually too, way too much money to spend for me. my parents would go wild if they saw the price of the cube, let alone the shipping... 0.o

on a higher note- i WILL be getting one, probably for my bday or christmas so i dont have to pay for it xD


----------

